# Bad experiences from neutering please help



## Jiminy (Feb 28, 2013)

I am looking for anyone that has a male with complications from a neutering surgery. Jiminy is 12 days post op and his penis will not retract back into the sheath. There is a knot(stitch) at the incision site restricting this. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Has he been back to the vet? Are the stitches going to need removing or are they the type that dissolve?
Is his penis dry/swollen now?


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

I honestly don't think their is anything else you can do in this situation other than go to the vets. Maybe make a call as they might be able to put a vet on the phone to explain etc. hope your little guy is ok x


----------



## Jiminy (Feb 28, 2013)

I was told the stitches would dissolve and we didn't need a check up. It is dry and I did apply a water soluble ointment and it didn't help. I do wonder if this is common??


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jiminy (Feb 28, 2013)

Yes the tip is irritated and swollen


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I would definitely take him back to the vet. You might be able to take a warm wash cloth and apply gentle pressure to the penis to see if that helps to release or maybe see the stitch that's causing the problems. I would definitely take him to the vet for a checkup.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Please call your vet, even though they said you wouldn't need a follow up, that is only if there are no problems or questions. This should be free of charge! Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Call the Vet! Since this is a post op complication it should not cost you!


----------



## Jiminy (Feb 28, 2013)

I called the vet and they tried to tell me he was aroused. Lol for 3 days? Right. I had an appointment but I figured out the problem. He has long hair around the opening of the sheath. Since his penis was dry hair stuck to the oenis causing the skin to roll in. The article I read instructed me to lubricated it and slowly roll the sheath back. It worked for about 3 hours. It's rolled back again. I'm going to have to do it again and immediately trim the hair.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Oh dear, poor little fellow...sounds very uncomfortable...


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Jiminy said:


> I called the vet and they tried to tell me he was aroused. Lol for 3 days? Right. I had an appointment but I figured out the problem. He has long hair around the opening of the sheath. Since his penis was dry hair stuck to the oenis causing the skin to roll in. The article I read instructed me to lubricated it and slowly roll the sheath back. It worked for about 3 hours. It's rolled back again. I'm going to have to do it again and immediately trim the hair.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh no! I was hoping it has been solved  Hopefully trimming the hairs will take care of it. I'm to sorry the vet has been of no help..


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

D*MN, that*s sounds very painful  I really hope that everything goes back to normal soon, poor thing XOXO


----------



## Jiminy (Feb 28, 2013)

Jiminy is well  the hair has to be cut. There is a lot of it. His penis is dry and those pesky hairs stuck to it and the skin rolls in instead of out. I've stayed on top if thus awkward task. I've got to get someone to assist me lol.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm so glad you were able to solve this little awkward problem. Poor baby, but I bet he feels a whole lot better now.


----------



## Ravioli's person (Sep 21, 2013)

Jiminy said:


> Jiminy is well  the hair has to be cut. There is a lot of it. His penis is dry and those pesky hairs stuck to it and the skin rolls in instead of out. I've stayed on top if thus awkward task. I've got to get someone to assist me lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


The strange and awkward things we do for our wee fur babies indeed! But so great that you figured it out and are helping him feel better.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Personally, if this was my dog, he'd be at a different vet asap. To have this painful condition for more than 2 weeks is very disturbing. He could lose the end of his penis, from this.


----------

